# pulling shots low left



## gedster86

Hey guys, and girls, I need some advice on my shooting. Im shootin a destroyer 350 with a 6 inch brace height for indoor 3 spot target. In a 600 round i average around 593-596. when i miss, i usually always miss left. Im still trying to get use to my stands shoot off thumb release. im a right handed shooter, and yes i know a 6 inch brace is terrible for indoor but i already bought the bow for hunting before i got introduced to 3 spot targets 2 months ago.Would a longer axle to axle bow with a bigger brace height help me that much more? Im shooting 27.5 inch draw length with sword 3rd apex .19 dia sights extended to 6 inches for the Pennsylvania state championships. thanks for help!


----------



## carlielos

My guess would be draw length, try a tad shorter or longer, its amazing what just a few twist's in the string can do.


----------



## mike 66

try this.. paper tune the bow it could just be a over spined arrows:cool2:


----------



## gedster86

the bow is shooting bulllet holes with a bare shaft. I read some threads last night about focusing more on aiming an not the release. and i tried it last night and i shot a 299 out of 300. Do any of you fellas have a problem on 3 spot targets that if u aim so hard that the target and pin can become blurry and your eyes will almost like burn? it has happened to me that last few times i shot. I shoot with a #6 verifier and standard .19 diameter pins


----------



## carlielos

gedster86 said:


> the bow is shooting bulllet holes with a bare shaft. I read some threads last night about focusing more on aiming an not the release. and i tried it last night and i shot a 299 out of 300. Do any of you fellas have a problem on 3 spot targets that if u aim so hard that the target and pin can become blurry and your eyes will almost like burn? it has happened to me that last few times i shot. I shoot with a #6 verifier and standard .19 diameter pins


Myself personally I draw and aim immediately, the pin is floating, then I begin my shot execution, Push Pull and its amazing how much the Float will settle down during the shot, I notice when I shoot low that the shot took too long to come about, now when I sence that its taking too long I let down and start again.
I use a 1/16 peep no clarifyer with an 8X lenze, without my glasses the target is crystal clear but my pins are blury, with the glasses it more of a 40/60 mix the target is not as clear but I can see my pins, I have noticed when Im struggling that my eves will get tired yes, and I have to blink, unfortunately thats when the shot usually goes off lol
Try to be more relaxed in general and let the shot happen, eventually the score will take care of its self!


----------



## Big Ragu

Sounds as if the D/L may be a smidgen long , I have found that if the shot breaks left it is because of outward pressure . in other words your bow hand can not drive toward the target at the shot it can only Vere to the left(if you are right handed) it will also cause your shoulder to drop since all the weight of the bow is hinged on an over extended bow arm. this assessment is purely an educated opinion with out seeing you shoot. some times all you need to do is move that D loop up a little and reset the rest, the bow will hold better by keeping that front end up. other issues might include a lack of concentration at the moment of release, focusing on the actual release of the arrow in stead of where the arrow should go is like turning off the lights when your driving at night...lol. instead of finishing the shot at the release you may want to switch gears and focus on ending the shot by listening for the arrow impacting the target.You may just be ending your sequence to soon when you feel the release of the arrow. blind bailing is a good thing but can actually cause us to program our selves to drop our arm prematurely , since we are only a few feet away. ...good luck!


----------



## r2t2

You may be anticipating your shot and grabbing the bow. 

RT


----------



## soonerboy

Same for me r2t2. When I anticipate the shot-----low left almost every time.


----------



## Ray Ray

If you are useing BT to fire the shot & over hold. Hold longer than your confort zone, alot of the time you will try to help the release go off by pushing with your bow arm. The result will be a low left because you are fully extended & you have no where to go on the recoil so your arm flys left & down.


----------



## big B ohio

If your draw isnt a little long check your feet. Make sure your stance isnt opened up


----------



## The Viper

I always shoot better when i focus completely on aiming and kinda let me solution 2.5 almost surprise me. if i think about the release i shoot low everytime


----------



## rdneckhillbilly

All the above is true but it could be a form issue and you are not holding your bow arm up until the arrow impacts the target...trying to peak at the arrow. That would explain missing left once in a while as well.


----------

